
“Zuck off”: Doctors, nurses, scientists rail against Zuckerberg - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/zuck-off-doctors-nurses-scientists-rail-against-zuckerberg/
======
kepler1
I would have loved it if the Zuckerberg endowment was an annual donation to
the hospital's bottom line. Then we'll see whether the doctors and nurses are
willing to put their money where their mouths are, and make some real
responsible choices about which is their priority.

San Francisco supervisors, on the other hand, are complete political morons.
They can spout pure bullshit and not face any consequences from the voters and
electoral system designed to incentivize such idiocy.

------
haram_masala
Disclosure: I used to work at one of Priscilla and Mark's charitable
organizations, many years ago. I left for a number of reasons, chief among
them was the realization that Facebook is not run in an ethical manner, and
that it has a negative effect on its users.

Here in 2020, there should be absolutely nobody who's deluded about how
Facebook does business and makes money. So, if you're a scientist or doctor
and you're just now speaking up because something something Trump, that means
you were fine taking dirty money, as long as it's not dirty in one particular
way. I suggest you do what I did: either take Priscilla and Mark's money and
keep quiet, or go work somewhere else.

~~~
jmeister
This is quite a claim. How is Facebook not run in an ethical manner?

~~~
haram_masala
One example of many: manipulating people’s feed as a non-consensual experiment
on affecting mood.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/gregorymcneal/2014/06/30/contro...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/gregorymcneal/2014/06/30/controversy-
over-facebook-emotional-manipulation-study-grows-as-timeline-becomes-more-
clear/#6e0a46809caa)

------
refurb
From the article, this just sounds political. The people protesting just
happen to be doctors, nurses and scientists.

And as per the article, it would be interesting to see if the people
protesting are willing to give back the money and all the equipment it bought.

------
jmeister
I hope Zuckerberg keeps standing up to all these outrage mobs. Courage is
contagious and inspiring.

~~~
calmworm
Is this sarcasm?

~~~
jmeister
No. Practically every institution, academic, corporate, media, entertainment
etc. has been bending over to the demands of the woke mob.

Good to see someone put their foot down and say NO.

------
snvzz
They're confused.

Twitter's the hate speech one. FB is more about freedom of expression.

But I won't be caught using either.

~~~
foepys
They are both equally bad.

Twitter has already identified the problem, Facebook apparently needs a few
month longer. Both are not doing nearly enough.

~~~
snvzz
At least Facebook is neutral.

Twitter has decided to fight some hate, and blatantly ignore some other hate.
It has an agenda.

>They are both equally bad.

What I said above aside, when considering the size of the Facebook tumor, I
have to agree. They are about equal bad.

